# Surviving WWII UK & USA Destroyers



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know how many Destroyers survive from WW2, both british and american, and if so where they are located? i allready know about HMS Cavalier and the Canadian Tribal class.


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

For the US destroyers, check out www.hazegrey.org, which is a terrific resource on naval history. They have a complete listing of all warship types on permanent museum display around the country. I suspect there may be some previously sold to foreign countries still kicking around as well.


----------



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

was hoping the us maybe had an old Gleaves class hidden away somewhere!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeff Taylor said:


> For the US destroyers, check out www.hazegrey.org, which is a terrific resource on naval history. They have a complete listing of all warship types on permanent museum display around the country. I suspect there may be some previously sold to foreign countries still kicking around as well.


Jeff, That seems to be a dud link... it took me to wedding photos and men's underwear amongst other things......


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Just a wee typo methinks, try

http://www.hazegray.org/


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

mea culpa, but it is a great site. Glad you tracked it down.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_museum_ships

Greg Hayden


----------



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

kewl dude said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_museum_ships
> 
> Interesting, but also interested in stuff that might be laid up and/or in long term storage, a friend who visited Norfolk naval yards a few years reckons he saw some pretty old looking vessels just tied up rusting away.


----------

